# Get a grip Mother Nature!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been super busy the past week, just getting a chance to post.

We have had major rainfall on Thurs & Fri. We got 2-3" on Thurs, and over 5" on Fri. 
Friday was opening day at our local horse track, and right after the 6th race another storm moved in, so they ended up canceling the rest of the races that day. I waited to leave after it calmed down. I went to the store on my way home to get Easter stuff for my kids, and got caught in a terrible downpouring rain. Not once, but 2 different times! Roads had some flooding, thankfully I was able to get home safely, but I've never EVER seen so much water on our place. It was so bad! Our creek gets high, but never gets anywhere near the goat barn area. We had water flooding us from everywhere. How the cattle panel shelter, and barn stayed dry I'll never know! The only place water got into the barn was just the barn aisle.

Thankfully it receeded about 5 hours later, but our creek is still up high enough, anymore rain and it may threaten to come out of it's banks again. Of course, we have rain/storm chances all week! So please pray for our area, and for us! A lot of people are having issues & clean up.

The road in front of our house









We were checking on a neighbor, it wasn't too bad, then when we came back, it was so much worse after I took this pic









Looking southwest from where I was standing above, a small stream runs through it, but the drain pipe under the road was maxed out, so over the road the water came...













































Standing in the doorway of the front barn addition






























































Standing in my driveway!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

oh no, sending prayers to your family and everyone in your area


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How awful. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You. It's been a dark, dreary, rainy morning with thunder thrown into the mix. We've had about .25" of rain so far, but thankfully our creek is down enough that I'm not as worried. It would take a LOT of rain to get it to flood like the pictures above.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness  Im so sorry Candice , thats just terrible !!!!!
Luckily your barn didn't get hit too bad , that would've added to the devastation already . But still , its enough to cause major clean ups . I guess i should just shut my mouth and stop complaining about the mud soon to come with all the rain we are getting and going to get. Sheesh those are some crazy pictures !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura, thankfully, even with the awful storms & downpours today, the creek is still where it belongs, but there is a lot of ponding water. Behind the cattle panel shelter it's a mess, pieces of logs/logs, pallets, broken pallets, etc. trying to keep the goats out of the mud until we get a break and can fix it better.
The small area in front of the barn has eroded some and now when it rains it pools deeper than before 

We've been trying to finish up the barn addition, so we can do some other fixes, and get everything painted. But mother nature just isn't co operating so we can get things done! At this point we'll never get it all finished.

The goats are doing well though, thankfully. We started weaning the 4 boys yesterday and they've handled it really well so far, I admit, I am impressed!

We had really strong storms roll in about 6pm. The sky went dark greyish green, and was so eerie. A different storm cell hit south of us and produced a possible tornado. Hopefully we are done for the night!
More rain/storm chances the rest of the week!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow Candice! That's awful :hug: I'm with Laura...I'll stop complaining now about the mud :underchair:


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow! I will also quit complaining about the muddy mess here. I hope you get a break in the weather soon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow Candice , that is scary ! 
Grayish green……i would've been yelling for Toto by then :under chair:
That kind of weather is so frightening , powerful and just downright dangerous.
I hope it has all passed you and the rains lighten for you. Is it me or are all our storms just getting worse and more erratic….?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, we are hanging in there! We had storms yesterday, rain lots of lightning but nothing terrible. It did storm all around us yesterday, you could see lightning in the distance and hear the thunder.
My youngest daughter and I were actually trapped in the barn for a while during one of the storms, but it wasn't too bad, and the young boys that we weaned on Monday were eating up the extra attention 

We are under a risk for strong to severe storms this afternoon, so I'm trying to keep a close eye on the radar. Those up in Indiana and west of us have been getting slammed! I'm glad we at least get a break. It's really nice out right now. It's 77 degrees, very humid, but such a nice day. 

Everything is just so soggy though, the mud is absolutely depressing, and just horrible behind the girls shelter and around the barn. The flood carried off some of the things we'd put down for the goats to walk on, so I have to make due with what I have. It eroded some around the barn area too.


----------

